# Farming robot zaps weeds with lasers & AI



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Want the lawn version:

https://www.fastcompany.com/90670773/this-farming-robot-zaps-weeds-with-precision-lasers?partner=rss


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

This is how Skynet begins…


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Lawn Noob said:


> This is how Skynet begins…


It already exists :lol:


----------

